# I need help



## cricketsmom (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm embarrassed to write this. I almost gave Cricket up to a new family, but I panicked at the last moment and reneged, because I truly love this bird and the problem is really mine, not his.

I've been struggling with his shrieking when I leave the room. I think he's gotten super bonded to me and since I live alone, I'm all he's got. The shrieking is super irritating (especially when it's elevated to panic level) and when I'm especially irritated by it, I get REALLY mad and have been yelling at him lately, which isn't good for either of us.

It's not his fault.

I need help. He needs more stimulation. What can I do? I have a boatload of toys but he's not really into them. He loves chewing and tearing paper, but I can't find toys like that anywhere. He loves toys made out of those balls made of twisted wood- he tears them up- but I've only found one local place that carries just one of this type of toy. Is there a site that sells pieces/parts where you can make your own toys? Any paper-type toys I can make? Is newsprint bad for birds?

He has lived outside of a cage for a year- his wings are clipped. I recently got him a perch system that he's been living on. 16" w x 16" tall with lots of twisty branches and seed/water cups and toy hangers. I live in a tiny apartment so I don't have a lot of "real estate" to spread him out. He sleeps with a night light 

I have him on my shoulder A LOT and there are times I just can't- when I'm cooking, showering, changing clothes, working (and trying to focus) on the computer. Would it be beneficial to buy a small stand for each room so that he can be with me just not on me?

I've read different thoughts on getting birds out of the shrieking habit. Some say ignore the shrieks and reward the quietness. Are there easy/convenient bird "treats" that I can use for this? Do birds respond to ignore bad/reward good?

What other kinds of "non-me" stimulation can I provide for him? Do birds watch TV?

I just cannot be there for him 100% of the time when I’m in the house with him. How do I solve this challenge??

I've just got to figure this out. I love him. Before I changed my mind about giving him away last night, I was sitting on the couch crying and he was sitting on my shoulder drinking the tears from my cheeks. I just can't let him go.

I need help, guidance, mentoring, advice from seasoned cockatiel owners/trainers: whatever you can give me.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can i suggest getting another tiel so he has someone to play with
my peachy would sit with me 24/7 if i let her but i gladly put her with the others
she does call for me when i leave the room and i always shout back what ever im doing and i be back in 2 mins lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Turning on the TV or radio might help him feel less alone. He might enjoy recordings of nature sounds. Consider putting a mirror in the cage for companionship, but be prepared to take it away if it causes behavior problems.

Yes, you can make your own toys. Google for bird toy parts. Ebay has a lot of different things and they're available from many other places. "Munch balls" tend to be a little expensive, but dollar stores may have baskets, floral rings, and place mats made from plain (not stained or varnished) wood that provide good cheap destructive fun. Be sure to wash this stuff first and bake it in the oven at a low temp to get rid of dirt and germs. 

There are websites with toymaking ideas too, just google for homemade bird toys. I have one on my website at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/creative/toys.html  Popsicle sticks are great shredding toys. My birds love this toy, made with wooden ice cream spoons and plastic links bought on Ebay. They destroy it fast and then I have to make another one:


----------



## Junedeignchip (Oct 12, 2011)

My older tiel used to scream constantly too until I got another one. I don't know your circumstances and if that's the best choice for you but it amazed me the 180 degree turn around and it's something to consider. I hope you find the best solution for you both soon! You can do this


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel doesn't play a lot in his cage either and I'm always trying to find ways to entertain him. Millet sprays have helped a lot. He used to fuss a lot more about going back to his cage until we discovered his love/obsession with millet. My tiel also like to look out the window. I've thought about trying a tv too but haven't yet. Hang in there. I'm sure you can find some advice here that will make things better.


----------



## Tiel Girl (Oct 20, 2011)

My Willow loves to chew on straws. I just thread them on string and she goes to town.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Straws like regular drinking staws? I'll have to try that too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea drinking straws  they are a big hit with mine


----------



## Dieselness (Oct 28, 2011)

My advise would be whenever he starts screaming, whistle back at him. That way you're not exactly rewarding his behavior by giving him your undevided attention but at the same time youre acknowledging his flock call. And eventually instead of screaming his little birdie lungs out, he will imitate your whistle to get your attention.
That's what I do with diesel, he has the tendency to scream when I leave the room so instead of running back to him, letting him know I'm around and he stops. Just recently he started trying to whistle, he's still not very good at it but the attempts are cute.

Essentially what they do when they're in a flock, they call to each other to see where the other birds are and what they're doing. the reason they do it excessively with humans is because that's how they learned to get our attention. 

Diesel also loves beads. Almost as much as he loves millet. They sell these jewelry making kits for kids. You can find them at any toy store, walmart, zellers, etc. A kit like that has everything you might need for a bird toy ( shiny! Beads! Threads to chew on!) and they are generally cheap. 

Hope all goes well, good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## cricketsmom (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks all for your words of advice!



lperry82 said:


> Can i suggest getting another tiel so he has someone to play with


My biggest worry with getting a 2nd is that the other would learn to shriek like he does- if I ended up with twice the shrieking/noise, then I'd really be up a creek! And my place is tiny as a shoe box- how much additional space would I need for a 2nd? I have his perch on an 18 x 24 sheet pan with a seed guard. That's about all the "real estate" I have for a bird.



tielfan said:


> Turning on the TV or radio might help him feel less alone. He might enjoy recordings of nature sounds. Consider putting a mirror in the cage for companionship, but be prepared to take it away if it causes behavior problems.


I've left the radio on before and he's so focused on my proximity that it doesn't really seem to matter. I have a few nature sounds CDs, maybe I'll try it. I occasionally take him out on the patio, and if he hears another bird, the whistle he emits is eardrum-shattering, so I'll have to make sure the nature sounds recording doesn't include birds!! I'll have to look for a nature DVD- maybe he'd dig that!

He always seems to quiet down when I take out the dog for a walk- probably because he knows his calls aren't going to get answered, but also because my physical person is not around. He seems to be very focused on the object of my presence. I really don't go running to him when he starts up- I try to let it play out but sometimes I just have to go to him and quiet him down.




Dieselness said:


> My advise would be whenever he starts screaming, whistle back at him. That way you're not exactly rewarding his behavior by giving him your undevided attention but at the same time youre acknowledging his flock call. And eventually instead of screaming his little birdie lungs out, he will imitate your whistle to get your attention.
> That's what I do with diesel, he has the tendency to scream when I leave the room so instead of running back to him, letting him know I'm around and he stops. Just recently he started trying to whistle, he's still not very good at it but the attempts are cute.


I might try to come up with some new repetitive sound that I can get him to work on.

As for toys, I'm really worried about the safety of dyes and plastics. It seems I've read so much about the toxicity of plastic that I'd worry about making a toy out of straws and what that might mean if he was constantly mouthing that. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

I saw this advice on You tube and it worked wonders for my Budgies. Dont really have a problem with my tiel he's to quiet  My budgies make this one sound like a yelling Squawcking sound and its so annoying they only do it when there really mad at each other or want me. Also make sure you only do this for the annoying sound you are trying to prevent. Everytime he makes the annopying Shriek cover his cage. It's important you don't make eye contact when you cover his cage or even acknowledge him. After about 5-10 minutes of quiet time take the cover off and be real sweet to him. Then reward him with some millet. 

Also the cheapest toy you can make that tiels love is a toilet paper roll lol. I cut slits into mine at each end and my tiel tears it up. Also for like a dollar you can buy a big bag of Clothes Pins. Take the springs out though and you can drill holes in them and feed hemp string through it. Use food coloring if you want them to be colored. Make sure you use your buiggest concern with home made toys is could my bird choke or suffocate/hang himself. Hope that helps.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck with everything!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't advise on the squawking, but I get my toy parts from this website (forget the local places!):

http://www.cabirdnerds.com/wibawr.html

And I buy made up shredding toys here:

http://www.thingsforwings.ca/Soft-and-Easy-Toys_c_43.html


I would also consider letting his flight feathers grow in. If he is cageless and spends all his time perched, he probably needs some exercise! You might also get a "boing" and hang it from the ceiling above one of his perches. At least he could climb that for exercise and it would give him a different texture. When caged, they crawl around, climb cage bars, etc. Just something to think about. Good luck!


----------

